# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Linear για τα FM 40W broadband

## eebabs2000

Γεια σας... Έχει κατασκευάσει κανείς το παρακάτω? Είναι της προκοπής? Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα τώρα και ψάχνομαι...

http://www.irational.org/sic/radio/4...#Future%20Work υπάρχει σχέδιο και τυπωμένο

----------


## sigmacom

Broadband και να βλέπω τρίμμερ, μου κάνει... κάπως!  :Smile:

----------


## tzitzikas

οντως, διακρινω 2 η 3 τριμμερ. απατη broadband

----------


## eebabs2000

Έλα ντε πως γίνεται αυτό? Έχει κάποιος μήπως κάποιο σχέδιο από 10W μέχρι 40W να μου προτείνει που να δουλεύει σωστά για είσοδο 1W?

----------


## RFΧpert

Λοιπον το κυκλωμα αυτο ΕΙΝΑΙ οντως broadband  :Exclamation:   και ας εχει μεταβλητους πυκνωτες  :Exclamation:   Δεν καταλαβαινω τι σας εκανε τοσο εντυπωση... 
Δηλαδη αν σας ελεγε οτι θελει εκει που ειναι ο μεταβλητος μια τιμη πυκνωτη 163pf πως θα το κανατε για να ειναι απλο σε οποιον το φτιαξει :Question:   Επισης αν σας ελεγε οτι τα πηνια ειναι ακριβως 25nH ουτε 24 ουτε 26 εσεις θα τα φτιαχνατε ολοι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ οπως επρεπε  :Question:   Ο ανθρωπος που το εφτιαξε, ξερει τι εκανε καλα, και αν δεν το ειδατε εχει ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙ σε NETWORK ANALYZER μερικων δεκαδων χιλιαδων Ευρω (που δεν νομιζω οσοι σχολιασαν να εχουν στην διαθεση τους), την αποκριση του κυκλωματος  :Exclamation:  
Εβαλε μεταβλητους ωστε να μπορει οταν το φτιαξει καποιος ΧΩΡΙΣ γνωσεις και απαραιτητα οργανα, να το φερει ευκολα στην ζωνη λειτουργειας... 
Το αν ειναι η οχι broadband δεν το κρινουν απο τα αν εχει η οχι μεταβλητους πυκνωτες, που μπορουν να ρυθμιστουν ΑΠΑΞ, και να μην ξανασχοληθουμε μαζι τους, αλλα απο το συνολικο κυκλωμα, το Q των φιλτρων/προσαρμογων, κα πολλα  :Exclamation:  

Το σχεδιο ειναι περισσοτερο απο 10 χρονια γνωστο σε οσους εχουν ασχοληθει σοβαρα, και ο Marconi, ειναι Βρεττανος, σχεδιαστης συστηματων RF που εκεινη την εποχη που το εφτιαξε δουλευε για την MARCONI TELECOMMUNICATIONS στο Πορτσμουθ... κατι θα ξερει λογικα, δεν θα ειναι κανας ασχετως, εεεε  :Question:

----------


## sigmacom

Δεν έχω αντίρρηση ότι είναι broadband (φαίνεται και από την μέτρηση 41~45W σε όλη την μπάντα).
Όμως θες δε θες, τραβάει την προσοχή η ύπαρξη 6 μεταβλητών σε ένα broadband.  :Smile:  

Αντιλαμβάνομαι το σκεπτικό σου και συμφωνώ περί τρίμερ για επίτευξη ακρίβειας τιμών. 
Διαφωνώ όμως με την χρήση τους ως γνώμονα "να κάνει την ζωή των newbie" εύκολη. 
Οι εργοστασιακές κατασκευές broadband που ταίριαξαν πλακέτα & υλικά, χωρίς μεταβλητούς, δεν είναι χαζοί. 
Εσύ προσωπικά δεν θα επεδίωκες να αποφύγεις μεταβλητούς σε μια τελειωμένη κατασκευή? Ξέρεις τις ευπάθειές τους!

Κι επειδή είδα ότι αποτελεί κριτήριο για σένα ο πάγκος του συνομιλητή σου, να δηλώσω: 
Είμαι ευτυχής κάτοχος ενός Agilent E4407B και ενός παππού Tektronix 2711  :Very Happy:  
(Network analyzer δεν έχω)

----------


## eebabs2000

OK, RFXpert μη βαράς, και γω έτσι πίστευα ότι σα broadband τα ταιριάζουν έτσι τα εξαρτήματα που να λειτουργεί σε όλη τη μπάντα χωρίς ρύθμιση, αλλιώς γιατί να φτιάξω broadband??? Όποτε βρω χρόνο (μάλλον για Πασχα με βλέπω) θα το δοκιμάσω και αναλόγως σε ποιες τιμές θα δουλέψει σωστά... μπορεί να αντικαταστήσω τους μεταβλητούς με σταθερούς...

----------


## RFΧpert

> Δεν έχω αντίρρηση ότι είναι broadband (φαίνεται και από την μέτρηση 41~45W σε όλη την μπάντα).
> Όμως θες δε θες, τραβάει την προσοχή η ύπαρξη 6 μεταβλητών σε ένα broadband.  
> 
> Αντιλαμβάνομαι το σκεπτικό σου και συμφωνώ περί τρίμερ για επίτευξη ακρίβειας τιμών. 
> Διαφωνώ όμως με την χρήση τους ως γνώμονα "να κάνει την ζωή των newbie" εύκολη. 
> Οι εργοστασιακές κατασκευές broadband που ταίριαξαν πλακέτα & υλικά, χωρίς μεταβλητούς, δεν είναι χαζοί. 
> Εσύ προσωπικά δεν θα επεδίωκες να αποφύγεις μεταβλητούς σε μια τελειωμένη κατασκευή? Ξέρεις τις ευπάθειές τους!
> 
> Κι επειδή είδα ότι αποτελεί κριτήριο για σένα ο πάγκος του συνομιλητή σου, να δηλώσω: 
> ...



Οντως η υπαρξη μεταβλητων τουλαχιστον αρχικα ισως βαζει σε σκεψεις πολλους για το "broadband" της εν λογω κατασκευης... αλλα οπως προειπα δεν ειναι κριτηριο χλευασμου της. Τα επαγγελματικα μηχανηματα δεν απευθυνονται σε "πειραματιστες" του ειδους με μειωμενο πορτοφολι, αλλα σε εγκαταστασεις χιλιαδων ευροπουλων, που απαιτουν λογικη "plug & play" χωρις κανενα η δυνατον τριμμαρισμα και ετσι ειναι φτιαγμενα με πλακεττες συγκεκριμενου Er σε ολη την διαρκεια της παραγωγης τους (και οχι τυχαια απο το καλαθι του καθε εμπορου που τον ρωτας τι διηλεκτρικη σταθερα εχει η πλακεττα του και σου λεει οτι αυτος ηλεκτρονικα πουλαει, για ηλεκτρολογικα θα πας πιο κατω στη γωνια  :Laughing:  ), υλικα συγκεκριμενων ανοχων/προδιαγραφων, και βεβαια πυκνωτες ακριβειας ATC η AVX που κοστιζουν στην καλυτερη 2-3 ευρω ο ενας   :Exclamation:   και εχουν σειρες σε τιμες περιεργες και προδιαγραφες για υψηλες τασεις RF, που δεν προκειται να βρεις ευκολα στο εμποριο σε κλασσικ κεραμικους η ακομα και επιφανειακης στηριξεως  :Exclamation:   Ως εκ τουτου η λυση των μεταβλητων ειναι αν μη τι αλλο πρακτικα & οικονομικα αριστη για ερασιτεχνες κατασκευαστες :Exclamation:  Ουτε εγω ομως χρησιμοποιω μεταβλητους σε κατασκευες μου, εστω και αν αυτο κοστιζει παραπανω εντελει  :Wink:  αλλα οφειλω να παραδεχτω οτι η χρηση τους σε ερασιτεχνικες κατασκευες ειναι λογικοτατη  :Exclamation:  
Υποψην οτι παλαιοτερα ακομα και σοβαρα επαγγελματικα μηχανηματα ειχαν μεταβλητους σε κυκλωματα ευρειας ζωνης, απλα εδω και 12-15 χρονια εχουν σχεδον εξαφανιστει ειδικα στα συστηματα Broadcast...  

Ναι ο εργαστηριακος εξοπλισμος παιζει ρολο εντελει... γιατι αλλο η προσομειωση σε PSpice κλπ καιαλλο η εργαστηριακη μετρηση της αληθειας. 
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχεις και καμiα Bird 4391   :Wink:

----------


## RFΧpert

> OK, RFXpert μη βαράς, και γω έτσι πίστευα ότι σα broadband τα ταιριάζουν έτσι τα εξαρτήματα που να λειτουργεί σε όλη τη μπάντα χωρίς ρύθμιση, αλλιώς γιατί να φτιάξω broadband??? Όποτε βρω χρόνο (μάλλον για Πασχα με βλέπω) θα το δοκιμάσω και αναλόγως σε ποιες τιμές θα δουλέψει σωστά... μπορεί να αντικαταστήσω τους μεταβλητούς με σταθερούς...



Δεν βαραω ρε παιδια, αλλα δεν ειναι σωστο να λεμε για κατι "ααα, καλα μουφα ειναι το σχεδιο" επειδη ειδαμε κατι που εμεις θεωρουμε οτι απο οσα εχουμε δει   :Exclamation:   (οχι μαθει...) δεν ταιριαζει :P  
Χωρις να επεκταθω θα σου πω οτι το να λειτουργεί σε όλη τη μπάντα χωρίς ρύθμιση δεν ειναι ο μονος και σοβαροτερος λογος για να φτιαξεις τους ενισχυτες σε ραδιοφωνικους πομπους FM broadband  :Exclamation:   πιστεψε με υπαρχη αλλος ΠΟΛΥ σοβαροτερος λογος  :Exclamation:

----------


## sigmacom

> Ναι ο εργαστηριακος εξοπλισμος παιζει ρολο εντελει... γιατι αλλο η προσομειωση σε PSpice κλπ καιαλλο η εργαστηριακη μετρηση της αληθειας. 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχεις και καμiα Bird 4391



Χμμμ... Ή γνωριζόμαστε (που μάλλον αυτό συμβαίνει), ή πρέπει να ελέγξω αμέσως για κανένα σήμα video στους 1.3 / 2.4 GHz   :Laughing:

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπόν,μετα την αποτυχια μου με τις λαμπες αποάσισα να ξαναγυρίσω στα τρανζιστορ μιας που εχω και περισσοτερο χρονο χωρις εξετασεις τωρα.  :Smile: 
Εχω ενα PLL FM 1 Watt και θέλω με αυτό να οδηγήσω ενα linear.Καλύτερα broadband γιατι δεν τα παω και πολυ καλα.Αυτο τελικα λέει τιποτα η οχι?
Θα τα καταφερω με τους μεταβλητους η μπα?

----------


## radioamateur

Ένα φαράκι τύπου 4cx250r ή 4cx250b με 1 watt είσοδο πόσο αποδίδει στην έξοδο;

----------


## NUKE

Α,το MRF171A απο που να το παρω?Τι τιμη εχει ?

----------


## RFΧpert

> Α,το MRF171A απο που να το παρω?Τι τιμη εχει ?



Ebay ισως? ~50€

----------


## RFΧpert

> Ένα φαράκι τύπου 4cx250r ή 4cx250b με 1 watt είσοδο πόσο αποδίδει στην έξοδο;



εξαρταται απο Ανοδικη ταση, ταξη, κλπ... 
Χονδρικα με 2KV Va 1W Pin, Po = ~100W

----------


## electron

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από radioamateur
> 
> Ένα φαράκι τύπου 4cx250r ή 4cx250b με 1 watt είσοδο πόσο αποδίδει στην έξοδο;
> 
> 
> 
> εξαρταται απο Ανοδικη ταση, ταξη, κλπ... 
> Χονδρικα με 2KV Va 1W Pin, Po = ~100W



Το ερώτημα είναι όμως ότι από μια τόσο μικρή σε ισχύς είσοδο θα μπορεί να διεγερθεί ένα τόσο μεγάλο linear;Δεν υπάρχει λογικά ένα ελάχιστο όπως και ένα μέγιστο επίπεδο οδήγησης;

----------


## radioamateur

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από RFXpert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από radioamateur
> ...



Ως δεδομένο έχουμε το 1 watt... και τώρα γεννιέται το ερώτημα...Αν εγώ στο φαρακι δώσω ανοδική 2,6 kv θα βγαλει παραπάνω με 1watt είσοδο;
Προφανώς το ανώτερο επιπεδο οδήγησης σχετίζεται με τις καταναλώσεις g1,g2.... για να μη σου μείνει η λυχνια στο χέρι.
Το blf278 με 1 watt οδήγηση πόση ισχύ βγάζει & ποια η τιμή του με το ΦΠΑ;

----------


## moutoulos

> Το blf278 με 1 watt οδήγηση πόση ισχύ βγάζει & ποια η τιμή του με το ΦΠΑ;



Με βάση το datasheet με 1W είσοδο (και 50V 8A) βγάζει 180 - 200W. Στην πράξη υπολόγισε 150W.
Γύρω στα 100ε.

----------


## radioamateur

Πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέρον τι μπορει κανείς να κάνει με το 1 watt!!!

----------


## RFΧpert

Ναι ενταξει αλλα προσοχη, αυτο ειναι ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΟ διαγραμμα, που βασιζεται σε απολυτες μετρησεις, με ιδανικες συνθηκες, η αλλως ιδανικη λειτουργεια... 
Για παραδειγμα στο ιδιο διαγραμμα φαινεται οτι με 10W θα παρεις 500W! Ας ριξει καποιος 10W σε ενα BLF278 και ας μου πει μετα τι πηρε, εκτος απο το τρανζιστορ στο χερι  :Smile:

----------


## ReFas

ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ διάγραμμα είναι που βγαίνει μετά από μετρήσεις σε ένα τυπικό πάγκο εργαστηρίου για RF …
Δηλαδή τροφοδοτικά … ένα αναλυτή φάσματος…μια γεννήτρια σήματος … και κάποιες συσκευές για μετρήσεις ισχύος και στάσιμων σε είσοδο και έξοδο.

Συνήθως οι εταιρίες δίνουν και το κύκλωμα που δοκιμάστηκε το τρανζιστορ και στη περίπτωση του BLF278 είναι το πινακακι 12 – fig12… και όπως μπορεί να διαβάσει κάποιος η δοκιμή έγινε στους 108MHz.
Επίσης αυτό που μπορεί να διαβάσει κάποιος είναι ότι έγιναν μετρήσεις σε δυο θερμοκρασίες ψήκτρας…μια για 25 β Κελσίου (προφανώς υδροψυξη) και άλλη για 75 β… (είναι το Τh = temperature heatsink)
Επίσης ένα άλλο που μπορεί να δει κάποιος είναι ότι στα 500W έξοδο ο βαθμός απόδοσης είναι περίπου 74%   :Exclamation:  ... που σημαίνει 175W κατανάλωση στο τρανζίστορ.. μια χαρά.

Και ένα κουίζ…για όσους ασχολούνται…
Στη λίστα με τα υλικά για το κύκλωμα που δοκιμάστηκε στους 108MHz υπάρχει ένα τυπογραφικό λάθος… (για να βοηθήσω.. είναι διπλό λάθος)
Που είναι αυτό  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## ReFas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από radioamateur
> 
> Το blf278 με 1 watt οδήγηση πόση ισχύ βγάζει & ποια η τιμή του με το ΦΠΑ;
> 
> 
> 
> Με βάση το datasheet με 1W είσοδο (και 50V 8A) βγάζει 180 - 200W. Στην πράξη υπολόγισε 150W.
> Γύρω στα 100ε.



Γρηγορη απο περιέργεια.. τα 8Α ρεύμα που τα είδες? 
Μηπως τα μπερδεψες με το Rgs=4Ω ???

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγορη απο περιέργεια.. τα 8Α ρεύμα που τα είδες? 
> Μηπως τα μπερδεψες με το Rgs=4Ω ???



  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Οχι βρε ..., απλά αναφέρω το απαραίτητο τροφοδοτικό που 
πρέπει να έχεις συνδέσει, να μπορεί να δώσει 8Α.

Το BLF278 θέλει 10-12Α σε Full Mode, με την ισχύ αυτή (1W)  θές 7-8A.
Αυτό εννοώ   :Wink:  .

----------


## ReFas

:Very Happy:   Ελα οκ, έψαχνα να βρω που έγραφε 8Α στο datasheet..

Πάντως το ρεύμα που πρέπει να τραβάει κάποιος μπορεί να το βρεί έμμεσα απο το πινακάκι με τον βαθμό απόδοσης, (το Fig.10 πινακάκι)  στα 300W ας πούμε.. έχουμε 70% που σημαίνει 428W DC είσοδο, που σημαίνει 8,6Α ρεύμα στα 50V...
 στα 200W έχουμε 60%... αρα 333W εισοδο.. και 6,66Α
ενω στα 100W με 45% αποδοση έχουμε ρεύμα 4,44Α...


Βέβαια αν το κύκλωμα της εξόδου δεν προσαρμοζει σωστά το τρανζίστορ μπορεί εύκολα να έχουμε μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα οπότε καλό είναι τουλάχιστον το τροφοδοτικό όπως λές να μπορεί να τα δώσει.

----------


## a14

foto

----------


## radioamateur

Τι εθνικότητας είναι αυτή η κατασκευή;

----------


## a14

Η κατασκευή είναι από Κύπρο.

----------


## a14

foto

----------


## dj kostas

δουλευει καλα αυτο το linear ; δωσε μας περισσοτερα στοιχεια.

----------


## a14

το κύκλωμα ειναι απόλυτα αξιόπιστο έχω σχέδιο και λίστα υλικων.Δωσε e-mail να τα στείλω

----------


## radioamateur

Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει site;Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία γράφει ELENOS ενώ η πρώτη Electronic Telecoms & έχουν σημαντικές διαφορές μεταξύ τους στη διάταξη των υλικών.Μήπως έγινε κάποιο λάθος a14;

----------


## a14

Είναι δύο διαφορετικά λίνεαρ.Η εταιρεία της Κύπρου έχει site.Όσα έγραψα είναι για την δεύτερη φωτογραφία.

----------


## NUKE

Θα το ηθελα και εγω το κυκλωμα αν γινεται.....

----------


## radioamateur

Ποιο είναι το site;

----------


## a14

δες το site http://www.etbroadcast.com/palletspage.html

----------


## dj kostas

το e-mail μου :

kostaska@in.gr

----------

